# Laufwerk erkennt DVD-R nicht



## kaihanse (28. Februar 2005)

Ich habe folgenden Prob.:
Ich habe eine DVD-R 4x /4,7 GB Video SP120Min mit Privaten Viedeos bekommen. Wenn ich die DVD in das DVD Laufwerk lege, erschein: Bitte leden sie eine CD ein. Und sie lässt sich nicht öffnen, als ob gar nichts auf der der DVD drauf wäre. Doch es ist was drauf. Auf einem anderen PC lässt sie sich öffnen. Kann mir jemand sagen, woran das liegt, und wie man den Fehler beheben kann?


----------



## Q20 (28. Februar 2005)

kaihanse am 28.02.2005 16:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe folgenden Prob.:
> Ich habe eine DVD-R 4x /4,7 GB Video SP120Min mit Privaten Viedeos bekommen. Wenn ich die DVD in das DVD Laufwerk lege, erschein: Bitte leden sie eine CD ein. Und sie lässt sich nicht öffnen, als ob gar nichts auf der der DVD drauf wäre. Doch es ist was drauf. Auf einem anderen PC lässt sie sich öffnen. Kann mir jemand sagen, woran das liegt, und wie man den Fehler beheben kann?



Es gibt einige Laufwerke, die keine DVD Rohlinge lesen können. Dazu gehören unter anderem einige Toshiba 1612 und LG Laufwerke.


----------



## BattleWarrior (28. Februar 2005)

kaihanse am 28.02.2005 16:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe folgenden Prob.:
> Ich habe eine DVD-R 4x /4,7 GB Video SP120Min mit Privaten Viedeos bekommen. Wenn ich die DVD in das DVD Laufwerk lege, erschein: Bitte leden sie eine CD ein. Und sie lässt sich nicht öffnen, als ob gar nichts auf der der DVD drauf wäre. Doch es ist was drauf. Auf einem anderen PC lässt sie sich öffnen. Kann mir jemand sagen, woran das liegt, und wie man den Fehler beheben kann?




entweder du hast es nicht ins DVD laufwerk eingelegt (was ich nicht glaube)

oder

dein DvD laufwerk kann keine -R sondern nur +R lesen


----------



## kaihanse (28. Februar 2005)

BattleWarrior am 28.02.2005 16:55 schrieb:
			
		

> kaihanse am 28.02.2005 16:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich habs schon ins DVD Laufwerk gelegt. 
Mein DVD-Laufwerk: ELBY DVD-ROM SCSI


----------



## Piccolo676 (28. Februar 2005)

kaihanse am 28.02.2005 17:00 schrieb:
			
		

> BattleWarrior am 28.02.2005 16:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



der unterschied von - und + macht nur beim brennen was. beim lesen machts keinen. 

es kann daran liegen, dass dein aufwerk den rohling einfach nur nicht erkennt. vielleicht kannst das mit nem firmware-update beheben.


----------



## struy (28. Februar 2005)

kaihanse am 28.02.2005 17:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habs schon ins DVD Laufwerk gelegt.
> Mein DVD-Laufwerk: ELBY DVD-ROM SCSI


Das ist doch das virtuelle CloneCD Laufwerk  .
Ich kenne aber das Problem. Wir haben einen DVD-Rekorder (Stand-Alone für Fernseher). Mit diesem Gerät aufgenommene DVD kann man am Laptop meines Vaters nicht abspielen (Fujitsu-Siemens). Aber dieselben Rohlinge mit einem anderen Gerät beschrieben funktionieren auf dem Laptop. Die DVDs sind übrigens nicht kaputt oder so etwas ähnliches, die lassen sich auf jedem anderen beliebigen Gerät abspielen (anderer Laptop, normaler PC und natürlich den DVD-Rekorder und in DVD-Playern). Wenn jemand eine Lösung parat hat  .


----------



## kaihanse (28. Februar 2005)

struy am 28.02.2005 17:10 schrieb:
			
		

> kaihanse am 28.02.2005 17:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ups Ja! Hab ausversehen das virtuelle CloneCD Laufwerk aufgeschrieben. Mein DVD Laufwerk ist: IDE DVD-Rom 16X (stand so im Gerätemanager)


----------



## Coneman (28. Februar 2005)

kaihanse am 28.02.2005 17:41 schrieb:
			
		

> struy am 28.02.2005 17:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielleicht ist es eine Multisession DVD?? Sowas konnte das billig Laufwerk von meinem Kumpel auch nich lesen.


----------



## Dexter (28. Februar 2005)

Piccolo676 am 28.02.2005 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> der unterschied von - und + macht nur beim brennen was. beim lesen machts keinen.
> 
> es kann daran liegen, dass dein aufwerk den rohling einfach nur nicht erkennt. vielleicht kannst das mit nem firmware-update beheben.



so egal kann es nicht sein, schließlich stand früher bei dem meisten Laufwerken nur das Minus und die konnten meist  auch keine Plus-Format lesen


----------



## Q20 (28. Februar 2005)

Piccolo676 am 28.02.2005 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> kaihanse am 28.02.2005 17:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das kann man so nicht sagen. Vor allem ältere DVD Laufwerke und Player haben  Probleme mit DVD+R. 
Und es gibt auch welche, die haben auch mit DVD-R und DVD+R Probleme.


----------

